# control panel replacement? is this possible?



## scoobypete (Sep 5, 2012)

hi all

we have an old 1986 hymer b544 and the control panel in the rear appears to be not working,auto electrician has confirmed that it is indeed dead and the previous owners have bypassed a lot of it,we can still turn the lights on and off with it but the water pump has a seperate switch somewhere else and the two gauges for batterys are totally kaput but again auto electrician says the batterys are both new and charging fine would just be nice to be able to keep an eye on them instead of having to check with voltmeter once a week.

anyone know where we might be able to get one of these panels from so we can put it back to original spec? 

seems to be a pain getting bits for these as we also need a couple of extendable stays for the plastic side windows as they no longer stay open by themselves :/


----------



## vorta (Jul 10, 2011)

search for hymer on ebay, we got window stays and curtain hooks for our '93 644 on there.

it's worth a go.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It would be entirely possible to reproduce what you had before, using the old panel with new meters or a totally new assembly.

What you need to find is a small panel-builder in your area (you're too far away from me) who can make a cicuit drawing of the existing unit and then make a new replacement.

It wouldn't be pennies, but could be done.

Peter


----------

